# 20h Construction Journal + Leucomelas



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

This is a 20h construction journal...












Some GE I 100% window and door silicone, malaysian driftwood, film canisters, and peat pots... 










Yay for Handi-foam!










That straw thing in the lower right is for siphoning.










And the plants from Antone at Spring Valley Tropicals 










+ the tank =










+ time + two dendrobates leucomeals =



















just a hop skip and a...










Couple more leuc shots and...



















im done.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow looking really good mate.

Love the background and all that leave litter.. 

Could you please tell me what fern that is at the left hand side of the plants picture, tis very nice?

Welldone

Richie


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, i was thinking about adding more leaf litter when i get some, there shallon leaves from herptoculture. As for the fern, it is an ET fern you can get it off Antones site, its really my favorite plant...i was going to incorperate it into my viv but i have other plans for it. I'll try and get some more pictures of it for you when i get a chance.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

So...heres the pictures!

Front 










Back










Mini ferns!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

How did you make your background like that? I've been researching building viv's on and off for years but I haven't had the time to get one started so I often forget everything I learned! Doh! Is it just GS with coco fiber? I'm going to be building a 20g tall here hopefully starting next week and I would like to do 2 sides like that. Also, is it best to put the epiphytic plants in pots like that? Are the pots permanent or do they eventually disintegrate? I'm starting to dive back into the loads of info on this site, hopefully it all comes back to me!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

freaky_tah said:


> How did you make your background like that? I've been researching building viv's on and off for years but I haven't had the time to get one started so I often forget everything I learned! Doh! Is it just GS with coco fiber? I'm going to be building a 20g tall here hopefully starting next week and I would like to do 2 sides like that. Also, is it best to put the epiphytic plants in pots like that? Are the pots permanent or do they eventually disintegrate? I'm starting to dive back into the loads of info on this site, hopefully it all comes back to me!


I used some handi-foam and as soon as i sprayed it i put some dry coco fiber on it. Skiped the silicone part cuase the foam is black...and im lazy. As for the pot thing...they should deteriorate over time but the foam around them will keep the shape. The plants arent epiphytic(i believe) i just put them in the backround becuase theres no space of the floor! Yeah there is loads of info on this site! So much reading...so much learning! Anywho, overall i supose it came out ok for my first viv.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Some updated pictures. My camera is a canon powershot SX110 IS, its supose to be good but i have no clue how to use it....any advice would be awesome!

Full tank










Left side










Right side










One of the frogs



















Orchid



















And i here is the full tank shot taken with some weird camera mode!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good.... nice update.... I love ET fern too...... what moss is that on the coco hut?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice tank, that is nice looking brom in there as well.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks good. Very well done!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

eos said:


> Looking good.... nice update.... I love ET fern too...... what moss is that on the coco hut?


Thank you, the ET fern is going to be used in my 18x18x24 tank that i have a thread for! And it is java moss with a little riccia.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Julio said:


> very nice tank, that is nice looking brom in there as well.


Neo. June Night, and thank you! 


Thank you bgmike!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Some more pics!
































































Heres the only picture i took that looks halfway decent!










Updated viv pic!










Once again, if anyone can tell me how to take good pictures and reduce glare i would be thankful!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job!!!
Antone has some really wonderful vines. Your leucs look happy as well. Love the jewel orchid.
-Beth


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Bcs TX said:


> Great job!!!
> Antone has some really wonderful vines. Your leucs look happy as well. Love the jewel orchid.
> -Beth


Yeah they are some nice plants! I put that jewel orchid there as an accent but its starting to take over the front of the tank lol, getting pretty big! I want nothing more than to redo this tank...It was my first viv and i know i could have done way better with the background. I plan to redo it in the future but for now mabye the creeping fig will cover some things up. I feel like im doing Antones plants a injustice by keeping them in there!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great.... nice frogs... love that orchid


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Well what aboult building a new tank! LOL
New tank = more frogs!
-Beth
p.s. think the tank you have is great!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Bcs TX said:


> Well what aboult building a new tank! LOL
> New tank = more frogs!
> -Beth
> p.s. think the tank you have is great!


One step ahead of you, lol! 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-imitator-exo-terra-construction-journal.html

Hopefully for a trio of intermedius or tarapotos! Right now im working on the silicone peatmoss background. It's taking longer than i hoped, im overwhlemed with school and i just recovered from being sick! Not to mention i am the best procrastinator in the world...I find myself spending most of my free time on craigslist looking at the cars...i just got my license and im hoping for a Jetta or mabye a Honda Civic! 

Thanks for the compliments Eos and Beth!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL.
Hmmm need to save the $$$ for frogs.

-Beth


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Once again, if anyone can tell me how to take good pictures and reduce glare i would be thankful!


Don't know if anyone has PM'ed you yet, but I think you're doing fine with the camera! Great pics! and lovely viv!!!!

I'll pm with camera stuff.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

excellent job.
what light fixture are you using? looks like pc?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

24" 1x65W Coralife FRESHWATER Aqualight, 1x 6,700K, -Straight Pin - 53014


Thanks!


----------



## zpohlen (Oct 30, 2009)

Excellent viv, I really like that plant you got on the left side of the tank. What kind is it? How do you like using ricca moss?

Great Work


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

zpohlen said:


> Excellent viv, I really like that plant you got on the left side of the tank. What kind is it? How do you like using ricca moss?
> 
> Great Work


Left side of the tank is a Neo June Night. My riccia is not doing to well...im sure it would be ok on a fairly saturated substrate and frogs stoping on it but it my use it grows long, not very lush, and stringy. Luckily the java moss makes it look better!


----------



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

Great job on the background, looks very natural. Nice frog pics!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

UPDATE!



















Left










Right










It's getting a little bit out of hand!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks good overgrown!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

eos said:


> It looks good overgrown!


You think? I considered cutting back a couple plants but i just couldnt get myself to ruin the overgrown look.


----------

